# A/C unit awning



## Freddie (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought a used window a/c unit and installed it in my garage over the weekend.     
I only had one window that I could use for it and it is the wall that is facing the sun all through out the day. I'm concerned that this will effect the performance of the a/c unit. So I am wondering if maybe you guys have any ideas for like an awning or something that I could pull over the unit to reduce the amount of heat over the area.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 11, 2008)

Depending on how the grille on the unit is shaped, it might not be needed - is direct light actually hitting the condenser coils?  If not, the light probably isn't hurting performance at all.  If it is, just a bit of 1/4" paneling and some exterior paint to make a little miniature roof over it ought to be plenty, or some louvers made of same...

--Bushytails


----------



## Juda (Aug 15, 2008)

What are louvers?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/louvers

--Bushytails


----------



## Priest (Aug 18, 2008)

You could cover it with aluminum foil so it reflects away the light...


----------



## imported_Stevie (Aug 19, 2008)

Aluminum Foil= so tacky!


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

this is really great post


----------

